
Ask HN: How do authors discover when others post their articles on HN so quickly? - 2bluesc
Curious as to how people find out their article was posted on HN and respond with lightning reflexes in the comments.<p>Do people watch Google Analytics Real-Time all day? Setup alerts? Are there other tools that everyone uses and I&#x27;m oblivious to?
======
bigiain
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12670323](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12670323)

------
outericky
Another option is that someone says they will post it, or asks to post it, and
invites their friends to up vote. So the author may be standing by.

